# The groomer shaved my shitz u/pekingese mix face off



## MyGizmo

I took my puppy wich is a shitzu / pekingese mix to the groomers today and she shaved his face completly bald. He doesn't even look like the same puppy, luckily she didn't touch his coat, she left that nice and fluffy. I don't understand why she did this and she couldn't give me an explanation. She just gave me a 50% discount. How long will it take for his face to grow back? Thanks!


----------



## MoosMom

You will start to get a good growth back in about 4-6 weeks. Puppies grow fast. I'm sorry your groomer did this. You might get some feedback from friends and family on finding a groomer they like so you don't have something odd like that happen to you again.


----------



## MyGizmo

Thank MoosMom for your reply. I just dont understand what went wrong. I've attached before and after pictures.


----------



## luv2byte

OMG! I would be furious if they did something so far from what I wanted but...I have to admit, I was laughing hysterically, he's cute! Looks like a little old man or a monkey. Hubby thinks he looks like Elvis. The groom did not make him look ugly by any means, just different.


----------



## Inga

LOL Poor Gizmo looks like a old lady with that hairdo. Fortunately, his hair will grow back fast. If you have to have an oops, it might as well just be a bad hair cut. That is just temporary. I can't imagine why the groomer would do that. I mean a Shih Tzu doesn't have that kind of cut either so... who knows. Your boy is cute either way.


----------



## Binkalette

Oh my god he looks like a lion!! How could they screw that up so bad?!?!


----------



## MyGizmo

I'm still trying to figure out what went wrong. I think he's made at me for taking him there, ever since he's been home he's been very mean to me, he will not even give me kisses on my cheek like he use too instead he tries to bite me. He still loves on my son and my boyfriend, but when i come around his whole attitude changes. I told my mom he went to the groomers looking a nine week old puppy and returned looking like a nine year old man.


----------



## Thracian

I have no idea what that groomer was thinking. It looks almost like a poodle's close face shave, but that dog is so obviously not a poodle. I think they should have comped the grooming.


----------



## MoosMom

WOW, that make's no sense to me, but it will most def grow back! Still cute, it looks like she tried to make him look like a poodle, but even a poodle wouldn't be shaved around the eyes.


----------



## MyGizmo

I'm getting use to my Gizmos new look. Today we were at the track and this lady asked me what type of poodle he was? I told her more horror story and showed her the before pictures on my phone. She laughed and said that until he grows his hair back in the face I should just tell people he's a miniature poodle.


----------



## Kyllobernese

If your puppy is a Shih Tzu x Pekingese cross he would have a really short squashed in face, not a long nose like a Poodle cross. He looks more like a Poodle cross so probably the groomer thought that was what he was so trimmed him that way.


----------



## MyGizmo

Kyllobernese,
My friend has a Shitzu and her brother has a Pekingese, they didn't breed the two dogs together, she let him keep her dog for two weeks in July while she went on vacation. We didn't even know her dog was pregnant until the night she delivered. We assumed that she got pregnant from her brothers dog since she is house dog and never goes outside unattended. But who knows. Do you think from the look of Gizmos before picture that he looks like he would be mixed with poodle?


----------



## mimig613

I would not have even paid half. One time I brought my minature schnauzer to a new groomer after we had moved away, and she shaved the bridge of her nose and gave her poodle feet. To say I was mad is an under statement. Her feet grew out very quick, it took about two months for her nose to start looking a little normal agian.


----------



## Kyllobernese

Both the Pekingese and the Shih Tzu have similar faces so I would expect that cross to have a flatter face without the length of nose your puppy has. Is it possible that either of the two have some other mix in them? No matter how short the Shih Tzu face is, it seems when they are crossed with another breed, like the Poodle or Maltese, they end up with a nose like your puppy. He is very cute. Does he have an undershot bite?


----------



## Binkalette

Kyllobernese said:


> If your puppy is a Shih Tzu x Pekingese cross he would have a really short squashed in face, not a long nose like a Poodle cross. He looks more like a Poodle cross so probably the groomer thought that was what he was so trimmed him that way.


I was thinking that too, about the length of his nose, but even so, he doesn't strike me as "poodle" in any way, so the fact that the groomer shaved his face is still, very odd.


----------



## luvntzus

Your puppy is adorable, but he is not a cross between a Shih Tzu and a Pekingese. I would just call him a Shih Tzu mix, because you don't know for sure who the dad is.


----------



## MyGizmo

He doesn't have a undershoot bite. I'm not sure if the mom or suspected dad have something mixed in with them. I just hope his hair grows back nice and fluffy!!!


----------



## MoosMom

MyGizmo said:


> He doesn't have a undershoot bite. I'm not sure if the mom or suspected dad have something mixed in with them. I just hope his hair grows back nice and fluffy!!!


Oh it will! No worries


----------



## DJsMom

Oh my! I wonder if the groomer made a little "oops!" (puppys can be VERY wriggly!) & then tried to fix it. I don't know. But yes, the hair will grow back. 
He sure is a little cutie! Even with the shaved face.


----------



## MyGizmo

Thats what I think happen, she made an oops and than tried to fix it. Either way it goes, I will not take him back there to be groomed. My friend takes her dog their everyday because its also a doggie daycare. When Gizmo is older enough to go to the doggie daycare I MIGHT let him go, but not for grooming!!!!

My Gizmo is starting to cuter and cuter everyday!!!


----------



## Inga

LOL I am sorry but every time I look at that, it cracks me up. Your dog is cute but looks so silly with that haircut. Reminds me of a man with a bad toupee. He is starting to look better. Even his eyes look kind of embarrassed in that first shot. Very cute pup either way.


----------



## MyGizmo

LOL, a man with a bad toupee... Thats funny, but true!


----------



## RubesMom

Yeah, he looks like he's got Hell Toupee. He he. I'm sorry, but this has made my day. I was administering a final exam and I had to stifle my laughter.


----------



## dakotajo

You have to really specify what kind of cut or trim you want from your groomer if he/she doesn't ask. She probably just did what she wanted since you two didn't discuss the cut? He still looks sweet and cute though


----------



## KYASHI

Your dog is not a shih tzu peke mix. The coat even looks more poodle like. Did you ask for the face to be trimmed shorter? If so she may have taken the wrong thought concept and went with it. But more likely your puppy moved and more hair was taken off then wanted. She did what she could to fix it. Please remember that young pups are not easy to groom. They dont stand still. They fight and are frightened of everything. NEVER expect a perfect groom on such a young untrained animal. Most owners expect miracles from groomers. Remember folks we are only human. We do make mistakes. And no we dont have magical wands that we use to make them look perfect. It takes a lot of time and training. And the strength of a saint to deal with half the pets we deal with. Untrained. Ill tempered. Matted messes that are supposed to come out looking like the dog in a magazine. No I didnt groom your dog. But I will stand up for the groomer. I get it all the time when an owner asks for one thing and when it doesnt look good they blame the groomer. I have had an owner ask me to shave her snauzers face. No beard. No mustache. Just like a poodle. I asked her twice if she was sure. I even told her what it would look like. She wanted it. So I shaved. She complained her dog looked silly. Oh my god. Now my dog looks like a freak. No discount. No sympathy. Luckily I had her write it out on our form just what she wanted. I showed her that and she shut right up. So be careful what you ask for. You just may get it. And accidents do happen when you have extremely sharp scissors or blades around a dogs face. They do move. And yes hair does go flying. Drives a groomer up the wall. Especially when you all ask us to keep the eyelashes. I hate whoever came up with keeping them. Just causes eye infections.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

All I know is, he is adorable both ways.

Please share more pictures!


----------



## MissMutt

MyGizmo, you have really taken this all in stride. Kudos to you. I know so many people who would be all going crazy and screaming about it.. but it seems like this is a good way to make a odd situation just a little better..  

I think he looks cute with his bald face. he reminds me of a poodle, and I like bald faced poodles. I giggled my head off at the first pic though.


----------



## MyGizmo

KYASHI,

Thanks for your response. When I took Gizmo to the groomers I asked that he got a bath, blow dry, good brushing, nail trimming, ear plucking & cleaning, light trim of feet, bottom and private area and clip hair thats hanging in his eyes. Not once did we discuss clippers being anywhere near his face, I thought that the hair hanging in his eyes could've been cut with scissors. The directions that I gave her was very clear and specific, at least thats what I thought. I understand that groomers make mistakes, but I dont understand why they can't just admit to a client that they've made a mistake?


----------



## KYASHI

I know. I wish more would be honest and let the owner know just what happened. If they would explain the whole thing then the owner is less likely to be angry when half the face hair is gone. lol I am so sorry you had to go through that with little mr.Gizmo. One thing I can assure you is his hair will grow back. I think he may have moved and wack went the hair. And she panicked. I would say she is one who hasnt groomed for very long. An experienced groomer would have blended it in and left as much length as possible. Try another groomer. But please look for one who has been grooming for many years. They are the best when you are starting a new babe. Good luck and I hope you have better groomings in the future. Keep us updated with pics as his hair grows back. He still is a cute little bug.


----------



## MyGizmo

It's been 1 month and 10 days since Gizmo's tragic experience at the groomers and his hair is growing back nicely! Below are pictures!!!


----------



## RubesMom

Nice. He is looking a lot better. He is a cutie!


----------



## luvntzus

He's adorable! I think his hair looks really cute, although it's not what you asked for and I have no idea what he looked like before the haircut. It looks really cute now that it's growing out too. 

He really is not a Shih Tzu/Pekingese mix. Both breeds have flatter faces. I actually think his primary breed is a Poodle- based on his color, muzzle and coat. He may be mixed with a Shih Tzu.


----------



## MyGizmo

luvntzus said:


> He's adorable! I think his hair looks really cute, although it's not what you asked for and I have no idea what he looked like before the haircut. It looks really cute now that it's growing out too.
> 
> He really is not a Shih Tzu/Pekingese mix. Both breeds have flatter faces. I actually think his primary breed is a Poodle- based on his color, muzzle and coat. He may be mixed with a Shih Tzu.


On page 1 there's pictures of before the cut and after the cut, he's come along ways and he's getting cuter every day.


----------



## LiftBig315

I have to admit, I lol'd @ the "he looks like an old lady" comment...good to see it's comin back


----------



## Kawgirl

Oh those first pictures just made my day. I am sorry that it happened but I bet those will be some of your favorite pictures one day.


----------



## MyGizmo

Those r some of my favorite pics. I'm not sure what he's mixed with, he looks nothing like his litter mates, they have really curly hair, I'll post a pic of one them later today!


----------



## Kawgirl

What ever he is, he is cute! ( he looks like he might have some some cocker spaniel , but what do I know.lol) 

I have a shih-poo but she really just looks like a shih tzu. I don't know how to post a picture so I will change my avatar so you can see her. 

Funny story-During her first puppy visit, my vet commented to me what a nice conformation she had thinking that she was full blood. When I told him she was a mix he said " well maybe that is why her nose is not overly short like I see is many "pet" quality shih tzus. (He shows dogs, but not shih tzus)


----------



## Maz604

Lol the groomer must have thought he was a poodle. He really does look a bit like my poodle when he was a little puppy. His hair will grow back really quickly and at least his face will be nice and clean for a while. When my poodles face gets long he gets it all covered in food and mud etc until I clip him again.

Your puppy's expression is soo funny its like hes sayin 'hey you im so mad look what the crazy groomer did to me!!!'


----------



## Purley

My middle shih-tzu, Sam, has a VERY thick coat. My regular groomer, who used to breed some of the winningest Shih-tzus in Canada is so busy that I book a year of appointments ahead of time. 

One winter, he was in between appointments and his hair was so thick, he looked like a little pig. Because he was prone to hot spots, I decided to take to him another groomer. BAD mistake! A friend of mine has a bichon shih-tzu so she told me where she took her dog and I duly made an appointment for Sam. 

You have NEVER seen anything like it. Your dog looks cute compared to how Sam turned out. Honestly, it looked like they had had at him with a pair of scissors. My friend says they use clippers, but I have never used clippers and I could do a better job. It was all hacked about with no smooth spots. They cut his ear feathers off at the back so he was left with a two inch strip of long hair and the back of his ears were bald as were his legs. They did sort of the same thing with his tail.

I took him in to Patti, my regular groomer and she just about fell on the floor laughing. She said he looked like they had used a week whacker on him!! She even said that if she had lent me her clippers, I could have done a better job! I have seen my friend's dog since, and he looks the same. I can see how you could skin the dog with clippers if you didn't know what you were doing, but to get that chopped look with clippers - I think it would be very difficult.

Needless to say I have never been back.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

First off, Gizmo is sooo verrry cute!! He actually looks like a shih-poo to me. I have a shih-poo, Desi, and he looks just like a poodle. People will even say to me...How old is your poodle? haha.
I have been going to the same breeder for Desi all his life...I even followed her when she left the place I first met her to her new job. Desi loves her, and she does what I want! But, when she first started grooming him, she actually left his tail hair too long. I really didn't like it. The next grooming, I told her not to do that again, and she hasn't since LOL. The other day, we were talking about that "incident" haha. She treats Desi like he is her dog and she loves him. I trust him with her 100%. Actually, the first time Desi was groomed I took him to Petsmart. The groomer I got wasn't very good at all and he looked terrible! That prompted me to start looking elsewhere. I feel I lucked out with my current groomer.


----------



## Best*In*Show

Only charged 50%!!

I would not have paid a cent! You were given the wrong cut and still charged? Do they wish to keep a clientele? 

That said, it IS kinda cute to see the face -- an adventure of sorts. But, 50%, ooh, I'm still boiling a bit!!


----------



## MyGizmo

Thanks to everyone for all of your replies. It's been about two months two weeks since Gizmo's big chop. His hair on his face is growning back very good. I've even been taking him back to the same groomer every other week for a bath. I will never ever let her trim or cut him. I decided to go back because of two things that I noticed when I picked him up after the disaster, one was that when she walked out with him she was holding him and seemed to be happy, he gave her kisses (he loves giving out kisses) before she handed him to me, when I went back the same day to get his blanket that she forgot to give me I took him with me and he was over joyed when he saw her. Those two things showed me that he liked her and felt comfortable with her. When I went back a month later to talk with her about giving him a bath and to explain to her that she is not to use any clippers or scissors no where near his face, he remembered her and again was over joyed when he saw her. Even though she messed him up terribly, I felt comfortable from his behavior towards her to let him give him a bath. So he's been going there for his mini grooms, and so far so good. Below is some updated pictures.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

He looks VERY cute now. But I like scruffy coats.

This is an older thread, but it could have been a mix up she was too embarrassed to admit to. And that is a salon management problem. We had lots of dogs with similar names, and sometimes other groomers would check them in even if they were under YOUR schedule (rather than coming and letting you know your appointment was there) and print the wrong check in card under a different dog with the same name. Got a Golden with the instructions that said "Shave completely with a 10 blade- dog gets hot spots a lot." Good thing I thought it would be REALLY strange to shave a Golden naked and checked the cards.


----------



## MyGizmo

Wow, I would be so pissed if I found out the groomers was sending my baby to another salon to get groomed with out my approval. That's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## ERackley88

One time we took our old chow-mix dog to a groomer and there was a deaf woman going to trim her, so my mom told her, through a translator, that she wanted her to save the hair around her butt, you know because she would look kinda funny with that shaved down.

We come back and the dog's coat is trimmed all nicely and everything but her butt is shaved, and the woman hands my mom a bag of dog fur. Haha.


----------



## MyGizmo

ERackley88 that is too funny, in a way she did exactly what she was told, lol!!!!


----------



## dog-mum

awwww poor baby he does look super cute now its growing back, I am so scared of the groomers making a mistake that i do all the grooming and clipping myself...although i did make a few mistakes along the way i have the hang of it now  I also have a shihtzu x Pekingese boy and he looks sooo different to your gizmo, I nearly called Alfie Gizmo too  Was your boy darker when he was a pup? Alfie was fawn with a black mask when he was younger but now he is 2 and the black mask has gone and his fur is much lighter... i will try and add a pic


----------



## MyGizmo

Your Alfie is adorable. When I first got Gizmo he was all chocolate with white paws, that's why I named him Gizmo (Gremlins, LOL). There is a pic of him when I first got him on the first page. This is him today, he needs to go to the groomers soon, LOL!!!


----------



## dog-mum

awww he is a really cutie! looks a lot like my shihtzu lilly  cant believe what the groomer did!! what was she thinking :/
Aww he looks adorable i love them long haired <3 he looks like a teddy  
did you find a good groomers? What do you ask for, im still nervous about taking mine lol i would want to stay with them


----------



## Toby Dog

Too Cute! :rockon:

Mean ole groomer.....:boxing:

Sorry, I'm feeling a little mixed on the cut.:redface:


----------



## nikki08

MyGizmo said:


> Thank MoosMom for your reply. I just dont understand what went wrong. I've attached before and after pictures.


hahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha I'm sorry that is too hilarious. poor puppy! It'll grow back soon!


----------



## LeoRose

Eleven year old thread, and the OP is long gone.


----------

